
Amazon allegedly stealing tech from startups under the pretext of funding them - vvpvijay
https://androidrookies.com/amazon-allegedly-stealing-tech-from-startups-under-the-pretext-of-funding-them/
======
merricksb
Big discussion about this topic a few days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23929044](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23929044)
(1085 points/349 comments)

------
smart_jackal
Why bother investing and prying when you can simply buy those companies off
once they become large enough?

~~~
fredley
Cheaper to make a small investment, take everything you want and let the
company fail. Simple economics.

~~~
smart_jackal
That's true but on the other side, ideas are sold dime a dozen, only their
successful implementation proves in hindsight that the idea was worth
something. Stealing ideas doesn't mean much as they are available aplenty but
a startup which successfully implemented that idea is worth something.

~~~
starfallg
Ideas can be promising but implemented sub-optimally. Using this method, they
get inside information on where things can be improved. Then they have the
financial clout, the data analytics and the resources in place to create a
successful final product.

